# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  WWW.SPOTINJECTIONS.COM

## XBiker

Alright bro's it's official.

WWW.SPOTINJECTIONS.COM

The site is up, pics are in place and our sponsor is online.

I built the site myself and with some input from a certain bulletin board admin  :Don't know:  got the final touches done.

For all you domestic US bro's, make sure and visit the site's sponsor...


WWW.GETPINZ.COM

Please give me your input on the site.

Bump it up, everybody!

----------


## EXCESS

Very nice!!!

Congrats bro.  :Smilie:

----------


## Naturally Anabolic

well done xbiker  :Smilie:  if you need any web design help at all throw a pm my way and i'll be sure to help ya out  :Smilie:

----------


## EXCESS

I added a link into my sig for you. Best of luck with the site!

----------


## dane26

nice site bro...i knew you had something brewing

----------


## Triple Plates

Wiked site bro, looks like X marks the spot

----------


## bravo11p

SWEEEEEETTTT :Big Grin:

----------


## ptbyjason



----------


## gettinthere

Badass site man, i will definitely get my pinz from getpinz and let them know who sent me! 
later

----------


## XBiker

> _Originally posted by gettinthere_ 
> *Badass site man, i will definitely get my pinz from getpinz and let them know who sent me! 
> later*


Thanks bro. I appreciate it. I worked hard to get the site looking good and I hope it helps you guys grow!

----------


## ptbyjason

> _Originally posted by XBiker_ 
> *I built the site myself and with some input from a certain bulletin board admin  got the final touches done.
> *



LOL, just saw this. You exceeded my expectations from the first design, all I did was annoy the hell out of you until you changed it.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JP1570

Love it. Will definitely order from there. Much easier than driving an hour to a cool pharmacy. Good work bro.

----------


## big N

wow bro ,thats pretty fucking awesome congrats,and also thankyou.

----------


## Terinox

Great site man. Simple, basic, great photo's, nicely organized, will help all injecting newbies!!!

Thnx for the site.
Terinox

----------


## Full Intensity

talk about a great site, and what a f*cking bonus for the newbies. I remember learning how to inject, it was like reading the dictionary! This is the kind of visual information that people need!

----------


## CYCLEON

beautiful - sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!! very nice!

----------


## ed j

Very nice. I am proud of you.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## GenuinePL

Great site X. The sponsor is good too.

Awesome work on this. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## MBaraso

Great site X. Those pics make such a difference 

M

----------


## Doc40

Short and simple, Great site bro. Peace, Doc.

----------


## Scorpion

Great job dude! You are providing a great resource for people. You are helping everyone to try and be as safe as possible when doing something like this. It's like hey, if they're gonna do it - let them do it as properly as possible. We at this forum are very lucky to have a member like you!

----------


## Gonna Be HUGE

Nice.... Shouldn't this be made into a sticky so its always at the top??

----------


## Pete235

I will be using your pics as a guide in 2 more weeks "X". Classy job all the way brother!!

----------


## basskiller

> _Originally posted by XBiker_ 
> *Alright bro's it's official.
> 
> WWW.SPOTINJECTIONS.COM
> 
> The site is up, pics are in place and our sponsor is online.
> 
> I built the site myself and with some input from a certain bulletin board admin  got the final touches done.
> 
> ...



Very nice! 

bass

----------


## PaPaPumP

How the hell did I miss this thread? :Don't know: 


Bro, that is awesome, you are famous. . .and my next run I will order some pins from them. They seem decent.

----------


## nautica

Great site X

Nautica :Welcome:

----------


## Shredz

I'll bump that shit for yeah..man got to love..it
site looks great..still waiting for the ultimate injection..hahaha..

keep up the good work X

----------


## XsinshineX

Great site bro, much props to you! :Clapping Hands:

----------


## moto

bump .I love all these pictures on this site  :Cry:

----------


## georgie24

im gonna ad to my sig too, nice site bro

----------


## gregster

All i have to say is.......

Well done!!!!!

----------


## solid90062

The site looks cool ...I think as a newbie it will really be helpful..One word of critique though I think there should be more info in the captions as to the prep and how u chose that particular POKE spot and what to avoid. Some of are DUMMIES!  :Big Grin:

----------


## senor_gato

Site looks great, bro.
I've looked for the posts for a while, I'm glad to see that they are all in one spot. Good job!! Thanx

----------


## jmiro

very nice site. To make it even better, you might want to add some text and diagrams of 3d muscle imagining for precise injections. other than that congrats

----------


## XBiker

> _Originally posted by jmiro_ 
> *very nice site. To make it even better, you might want to add some text and diagrams of 3d muscle imagining for precise injections. other than that congrats*


I am thinking about adding some anatomy chart type of pics to better show the injection sites.

----------


## EXCESS

I think it would be great if you could get an injection video on there.

----------


## XBiker

Bump.

----------


## GenuinePL

> _Originally posted by XBiker_ 
> *
> 
> I am thinking about adding some anatomy chart type of pics to better show the injection sites.*


Great idea it would be even more specific.

----------


## XBiker

> _Originally posted by EXCESS_ 
> *I think it would be great if you could get an injection video on there.*


That may be coming soon.  :Big Grin:

----------


## G Child

Great site, can't believe this thread was so far down! let's keep it at the top...

----------


## nautica

Bump

Nautica

----------


## The Iron Game

Word  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gear101

:Afro:   :LOL:  i like faces

----------


## Gear101

fast friendly service :Afro:

----------

